# Euro elections, South West constituency



## JTG (May 9, 2009)

Well everyone else seems to be on about them in their forums so...

Elections are on June 4th. The South West England constituency returns 7 MEPs to represent the area covered by Gloucestershire, Bristol, Somerset, Wiltshire, Dorset, Devon, Cornwall and Gibraltar.

You have one vote, which you may cast for the party list of your choice. Once the votes are tallied up, the seats are allocated using the d'Hondt Method of proportional representation

Last time around:
Conservative Party 457,371 31.6%  Elected: Neil Parish, Caroline Jackson, Giles Chichester 	
UK Independence Party 326,684 22.6% Elected: Graham Booth, Roger Knapman
Liberal Democrats 265,619 18.3% Elected: Graham Watson
Labour 209,908 14.5% Elected: Glyn Ford
Green Party 103,821 	7.2%
British National Party 43,653 3.0% 
Countryside Party 30,824 2.1%
Respect 10,437 0.7% 	
Turnout 1,453,625 37.8% 

This time around, here's your choices:

*British National Party:* Jeremy Wotherspoon, Barry Bennett, Adrian Rommilly, Sean Twitchin, Lawrence West, Peryn Parsons
*Christian Party:*	William Capstick, Katherine Mills, Diane Ofori, Larna Martin, Peter Vickers, Adenike Williams
*Conservative Party:* Giles Chichester MEP, Julie Girling, Ashley Fox, Mike Dolley, Don Collier, Zehra Zaidi
*English Democrats:* Michael Turner, Sara Box, Keith Riley, Stephen Wright, Raymond Carr, Lee Pickering
*Fair Pay Fair Trade:* David Michael, Judy Foster
*Green Party:* Ricky Knight, Roger Creagh-Osborne, Molly-Scott Cato, Richard Lawson, Chloë Somers, David Taylor
*Jury Team:* Sally Smith, Martin Paley, Michael Clayton, Brian Underwood, Roger Whitfield, William Barnett
*Labour Party:* Glyn Ford MEP, Isabel Owen, Keir Dhillon, Dorothea Hodge, Dafydd Emlyn Williams, Eshter Pickup-Keller
*Liberal Democrats:* Graham Watson MEP, Kay Barnard, Justine McGuinness, Humphrey Temperley, Paul Massey, Jonathan Stagnetto.
*Mebyon Kernow:* Dick Cole, Conan Jenkin, Loveday Jenkin, Simon Reed, Glenn Renshaw, Joanie Willett
*NO2EU:* Alex Gordon, Roger Davey, Rachel Lynch, Nick Quirk, John Chambers, Paul Dyer
*Pensioners Party:* Jonathan McQueen, Barry Hodgson, Derek Wharton, Roger Edwards, Stuart Baker, Barry Egerton
*Pro-Democracy: Libertas.eu:* Robin Matthews, Peter Morgan-Barnes, Chloe Gwynne, Christopher Charnock, Nicholas Carlton, Nicholas Charlee
*Socialist Labour:* Robert Hawkins, Brian Gorbett, David Marchesi, Robert Hawkins, James Bannister
*UK Independence Party:* Trevor Colman, Earl of Dartmouth, Gawain Towler, Jeffrey Beer, Eric Edmond, Julia Reid
*WAI D Your Decision:* Nicola Guagliardo, Joy Margareth Skey
*Independent:* Kate Hopkins

Obv I have no idea who some of this lot are  The 10th Earl of Dartmouth is in line for a seat should UKIP repeat their 2004 performance. Mebyon Kernow stand this year, iirc they didn't run in 2004 thanks to a pact with the Greens

Have linked to some of the ones that are new on me but haven't yet looked into who they all are and what they're up to


----------



## Geri (May 9, 2009)

The only person I know on that list is Alex Gordon and I'm not voting for him.


----------



## Skin (May 9, 2009)

Isn't the Earl of Dartmouth Barabara Cartland's grandson? (I could google but I think I'm right)


----------



## strung out (May 9, 2009)

what's the pensioners party all about?


----------



## Isambard (May 9, 2009)

If I was voting in the South West this year I would abstain or spoil.
But I have decided to make use of my alternate voting adress as it carries a tiny bit more weight.

I voted Respect last time.


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2009)

strung_out said:


> what's the pensioners party all about?



the clue is in the name

stupid boy


----------



## BlackArab (May 9, 2009)

strung_out said:


> what's the pensioners party all about?



don't, you wouldn't like the music


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 9, 2009)

Having torn up my poll card the moment it arrived I won't be voting for anyone. Gun to my head I'd vote Green, if only because Ricky Knight is a mate of my dad's and seems like an OK sort of chap.


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for that Peter Snow


----------



## two sheds (May 9, 2009)

BlackArab said:


> don't, you wouldn't like the music



Those little fairy cakes they do are nice, though, worth a vote in themselves.


----------



## Kevicious (May 10, 2009)

Never heard of "Wai D" before - seems they are trying to build some sort of personality free, online voting political democracy. You would think they'd have a shit-hot website then, but it's just shit.


----------



## joevsimp (May 10, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Having torn up my poll card the moment it arrived I won't be voting for anyone. Gun to my head I'd vote Green, if only because Ricky Knight is a mate of my dad's and seems like an OK sort of chap.



you don't actually need that card to vote, just some sort of ID, G'wan


----------



## 3_D (May 10, 2009)

joevsimp said:


> you don't actually need that card to vote, just some sort of ID, G'wan


Yeah but did you actually see the list? Seriously, there's no candidate and no party worthy of a vote, sadly.


----------



## Gerry1time (May 10, 2009)

IIRC, Humphrey Temperley (LD) = brother of Julian, who does the cider bus at Glastonbury and runs http://www.ciderbrandy.co.uk/


----------



## JTG (May 10, 2009)

3_D said:


> Yeah but did you actually see the list? Seriously, there's no candidate and no party worthy of a vote, sadly.



it's depressing how five of the seven seats went to the Tories and UKIP last time as well. Though I guess at least they're openly selfish nobheads unlike the Lab/Lib axis of pretending-to-care. I think I'll vote Green just to hold the reactionary tossers' percentage down in an extremely minor way.


----------



## JTG (May 10, 2009)

joevsimp said:


> you don't actually need that card to vote, just some sort of ID, G'wan



you don't even need that do you? Just turn up at the correct polling station and say 'hello, I'm SpookyFrank and would like to cast my vote'


----------



## madamv (May 10, 2009)

Part of me really wants to vote for someone called Loveday   That name really is ftw....

I certainly am put off right away by a party which has text speak for its name - No2EU   

I shall investigate further.....


----------



## Isambard (May 10, 2009)

JTG said:


> you don't even need that do you? Just turn up at the correct polling station and say 'hello, I'm SpookyFrank and would like to cast my vote'




Welcome to the South West!

True story: Me and my ex entered the UK  via Bristol Airport with the immigration bloke going "are you local?", me going "aaaahhhhhh" and we were in. 

Passport? Whats them things now boy?


----------



## JTG (May 10, 2009)

madamv said:


> Part of me really wants to vote for someone called Loveday   That name really is ftw....
> 
> I certainly am put off right away by a party which has text speak for its name - No2EU
> 
> I shall investigate further.....



It's the Left/Union platform, Bob Crow's the top candidate in London. Threads about it in politics forum I think.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2009)

Skin said:


> Isn't the Earl of Dartmouth Barabara Cartland's grandson?



would it make you vote for him if he was?


----------



## Geri (May 10, 2009)

Gerry1time said:


> IIRC, Humphrey Temperley (LD) = brother of Julian, who does the cider bus at Glastonbury and runs http://www.ciderbrandy.co.uk/



Well, I'm definitely going to vote for him then.


----------



## madzone (May 10, 2009)

I'm going to vote Mebyon Kernow for the lulz


----------



## joevsimp (May 11, 2009)

I'm under the Impression that MK can't get in even if the entire adult population of Cornwall votes for them


----------



## madzone (May 12, 2009)

joevsimp said:


> I'm under the Impression that MK can't get in even if the entire adult population of Cornwall votes for them


 Really?


----------



## JTG (May 12, 2009)

don't think that can be quite true, population of Cornwall is 530,000 so that must mean almost 400,000 adults. That would comfortably be enough to get someone elected.

Not that it will happen but anyway...


----------



## butchersapron (May 12, 2009)

That would more than likely get you at least two MEPs depending on turnout which is expected to be lower this time so possibly three - out of six, (was seven).


----------



## JTG (May 12, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> That would more than likely get you at least two MEPs depending on turnout which is expected to be lower this time so possibly three - out of six, (was seven).



Yeah, had a feeling it was only six now but wikipedia was saying seven and couldn't be arsed to research elsewhere 

There you go then Cornwall, vote MK. Make me an offer and I'll donate mine as well


----------



## madzone (May 12, 2009)

JTG said:


> Yeah, had a feeling it was only six now but wikipedia was saying seven and couldn't be arsed to research elsewhere
> 
> There you go then Cornwall, vote MK. Make me an offer and I'll donate mine as well


 
How about I split any gifts I get given at glade 50/50 with you?


----------



## JTG (May 12, 2009)

you're on


----------



## madzone (May 12, 2009)

I'd give you them all but I need to take something home for the kids


----------



## Isambard (May 12, 2009)

Got me ballot card today for my other address so I'm not gonna vote in the South West afer all.


----------

